# Bhyve Artix Linux



## ndowens (Sep 12, 2020)

I am trying to get Artix to work under bhyve. For those who don’t know, Artix uses Arch but removes systemd. I used grub-bhyve and it boots but the problem comes when one should be able to hit enter to get to the login prompt of the iso, it just seems to freeze.  Unsure how to debug this; I tried using a different bhyve cli but it did the same thing, so seems not enough to be a cli front end issue


----------



## Deleted member 63822 (Sep 12, 2020)

ndowens said:


> I am trying to get Artix to work under bhyve. For those who don’t know, Artix uses Arch but removes systemd. I used grub-bhyve and it boots but the problem comes when one should be able to hit enter to get to the login prompt of the iso, it just seems to freeze.  Unsure how to debug this; I tried using a different bhyve cli but it did the same thing, so seems not enough to be a cli front end issue


Have you tried sysutils/vm-bhyve yet?


----------



## ndowens (Sep 12, 2020)

That was the first one I tried, then I tried iohyve as well


----------

